# Kings' Land Phase 3? Putting Green?



## JSparling (Oct 22, 2014)

I was reading the minutes from the April 2014 meeting under "My Ownership" and saw two things that were news to me:

1 - they said construction on Phase 3 was starting soon. I'm not sure how I feel about this other than I supposed they wouldn't be building a new phase if there wasn't demand. The folks staying in Phase 3 better rent a car so they can get to the pool - it's a hike from the Phase 1 buildings down on the end to the mega pool. Phase 3 will be really far. Does anyone know if they've started building yet?

2 - they said a putting green is going in near buildings 21 and 22. That's Phase 2. Does anyone know if this happened?


----------



## greenwich3 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just stayed at Phase 2 and thought the walk to the pool was shorter than when I stayed in Phase 1 in building 1.

You also get free driving range and putting green at the Kingland Golf course when you stay at Kingsland.  I thought that was a great perk.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 23, 2014)

In general starting a new phase must mean there is demand.

Any idea where Phase 3 will be located?  I am not actually sure how much property they have, but think its a big parcel.


----------



## Blues (Oct 23, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Any idea where Phase 3 will be located?  I am not actually sure how much property they have, but think its a big parcel.



I have no definite knowledge, but we were just there, and saw a large piece of construction equipment with a jackhammer mounted on a tracked vehicle, cutting through the lava just west of phase 2.

-Bob


----------



## JSparling (Oct 23, 2014)

When we were there in March 2013 they told us Phase 3 would go down towards the golf course clubhouse on the same side of the road as Phase 1. So down past the maintenance yard that is at the end of Phase 1. At that time it was "IF" they build it - so maybe they changed it. But 18 months ago that was the plan.


----------



## Blues (Oct 24, 2014)

I saw the giant jackhammer-like equipment on the same side of the road as phase 2, not phase 1. To the west, toward the hotel and golf course clubhouse.  But it's possible that it's not related to phase 3.  It looked like they were trenching (through the lava!) to lay either cables or pipes.

-Bob


----------



## Randymac88 (Mar 6, 2015)

FWIW, we spent a fantastic week at the Bay Club during the first week of February.  We took the tour with my in-laws, and saw all of the various units at Kings Land.  Coming from the BC, both Phase 1 and Phase 2 units felt really small.  I wasn't totally impressed but the reviews seem excellent.  Will look forward to staying there at some point and getting the real feel.

Anyway, the construction on Phase 3 seems like it is definitely under way.  My 2-year old is obsessed with tractors and construction equipment, and we loved peeking through the entrance as I slowed down the car and seeing them working.

Definitely seemed very far away from the resort - not sure how that's going to work.


----------



## pwenz0601 (Mar 8, 2015)

One of my relatives is staying there at Bay Club now and drove up there yesterday in the morning and she thought that Phase 3 looks like just starting to be built now.   She described it as it seemed like it's just down past Phase 2 towards the Kings Golf Shop but not right next to it the Golf Shop/Restaurant.   She said she felt is was just past Phase 1 although on the same side of the street as Phase 2.    She described it like they just started the construction.  She spoke to someone at the pool ( so not sure this is 100% true) also who heard that there will be a pool going in but not like the size of that awesome super pool area where the check in is.  I have a feeling it will be like the Seranity Pool that is near Phase 1 near Bldg 2 or 3.  That is my guess.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 8, 2015)

Check out post 12 in this thread from last year, the map shows Kingsland will be all the way down to the golf course on both sides of the road.  They built a sign that sits all on its own across from the clubhouse, eventually there will be units built around it.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206727


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

I got the following email from a sales rep at King's Land:
"Also, there are exciting developments for Hilton Grand Vacations Club and new growth. Phase III of King’s Land was just launched here on the Big Island and we just broke ground on The Grand Islander on Oahu. 

With new inventory comes new opportunity and large point deeds that have not been available in a long time. This is an exciting time in our office because we have been flooded with owners coming in and taking advantage of the exclusive and limited offers we have with both pre-construction and close out specials before prices increase and opportunities are gone."

Not sure if they are referring to pre-construction pricing on KLIII or Grand Islander.  Unless it's less than $5/pt. I wouldn't be interested in upgrading anyways -- waiting for Maui 


SmithOp said:


> Check out post 12 in this thread from last year, the map shows Kingsland will be all the way down to the golf course on both sides of the road.  They built a sign that sits all on its own across from the clubhouse, eventually there will be units built around it.


Direct link to post in thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1591553


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be very curious to see how the build out phase III.  I was wondering if it be closer to Phase I or Phase II.  This makes it sound it may be more like phase I.

Has anybody heard if they have actually started the pre-sales here or in Maui? 

How early in the process do they typically open that up?


----------



## JSparling (Mar 10, 2015)

We will be at KL staying in Phase 2 starting on March 21. So I will report back about Phase 3 progress, if any, and anything else I hear about Maui. I have not been contacted yet about a tour or up-sell or anything which I think is odd.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2015)

While searching for new info on Phase 3, I found an interesting article regarding the previous phases.

"Paradise Built—on Lava" - http://americanbuildersquarterly.com/2013/rider-levett-bucknall/

Aerial photo - http://rlb.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/kings-land-aerial.jpg


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 15, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I will be very curious to see how the build out phase III.  I was wondering if it be closer to Phase I or Phase II.  This makes it sound it may be more like phase I.
> 
> Has anybody heard if they have actually started the pre-sales here or in Maui?
> 
> How early in the process do they typically open that up?


I was contacted about purchasing KLIII pre-sale two weeks ago.  From what I can tell there is no pre-sale incentive on KLIII -- they are treating it as an existing resort.  Also, the high incentives (1.45 BP/$) on KLII a year ago is gone (now 0.5 BP/$), which was the only reason I bought into KLII direct -- they said due to high demand, yada yada.  I am looking to upgrade to a lower price per point pre-construction (e.g. Oahu or Myrtle Beach which are both @ $5/pt. pre-construction), however I'm in no hurry to do so (have BPs and points out the ying yang), so will wait a couple years when Maui goes on sale and check again.  I did ask about Maui, and they had no information -- they did advise not waiting (surprise surprise) due to "higher taxes" on Maui County and higher MFs due to higher hotel rates in Maui compared to BI (said comparable 2bdrm week at Starwoods was $2500 MF).  No other info on Maui.


alwysonvac said:


> While searching for new info on Phase 3, I found an interesting article regarding the previous phases.
> 
> "Paradise Built—on Lava" - http://americanbuildersquarterly.com/2013/rider-levett-bucknall/
> 
> Aerial photo -


Awesome article and photo -- thanks for sharing!  Looks like the foundation described in the article is complete for phase III in that photo.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 28, 2015)

I was curious if anyone know if they have started selling Phase three yet?  And if so what point structure are they using?

We were at both King's Land and HHV earlier this month, but I did not do an update at either location... 

I did however stop in the Sales Kiosk in the Bazaar at the HHV to look at the pictures and floor plans of the Grand Islander... Was told that " unless you buy more points.. The Grand Islander won't be a good value for me..."  That is probably correct, but maybe not the best sales tactic... 

I then turned my attention to a nice model of Kings Land they had on display.  When i mentioned that  we were leaving KL that afternoon, he shifted tactics and started stressing that they have 3 bedrooms with up to 28,000 points in Phase three..  Believe that is higher than even phase one..

Has anyone seen a point chart, or heard what they adding to phase three to justify higher points?


----------

